
curl http://v2.wttr.in - bradleybuda
http://v2.wttr.in
======
bradleybuda
Additional context:
[https://twitter.com/igor_chubin/status/1166387350727024640](https://twitter.com/igor_chubin/status/1166387350727024640)

